# R32 / R33 Nismo seats



## bboy11021988 (Jul 15, 2016)

Hi guys, looking for Nismo seats and will pay good money for it.

DM-ME









Gesendet von meinem SM-G988B mit Tapatalk


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Why don't you get yours embroidered instead


----------



## bboy11021988 (Jul 15, 2016)

Need original one. Will pay 4000-5000gbp in a very good condition.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G988B mit Tapatalk


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

S14 シルビア ＮＩＳＭＯニスモ タイプＲ リクラ... - ヤフオク!


★入札前にこちらを必ずお読みください★入札された時点で上記内容を承諾して頂いたものとします。 　　startic888の出品物をご観覧いただきありがとうございます！ 当方は全て1000円or100円スタート　実働車から取り外しの出品物です。　 尚　落札金額に消費税　送料がかかりますのでご了承ください。 このオークションパーツは下記車両に取り付けていた物です ★NN1041-SB★ 平成　９年　１月（Ｊａｎ./１９９７ｙ）　 型式　Ｅ－Ｓ１４改 車種名　シルビア　Ｋ’ｓ　 Ｅ/Ｇ　ＳＲ２０ＤＥＴ Ｍ/Ｔ　５



page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp





in crappy condition tho


----------

